# Methotrexate in Mexico



## leegleze

I know it's a long shot, but I wonder if anyone knows where the rheumatoid arthritis / cancer drug Methotrexate can be obtained anywhere in Mexico. It's called Ledertrexate here. 

I lived near Puerto Vallarta for 10 years and always found it at the largest pharmacy here, 'Farmacia Guadalajara'. Then I went to Canada for three years and, when I came back, they said it wasn't produced any more. Whaaaat??? The 'customer service people' at the pharmacy are not the sharpest knives in the drawer, so I somehow figure they couldn't be bothered to find it for me. I remember, sometimes, it used to be ordered from a distributor in Mexico City if they didn't have it in stock. If anyone can shed some light on this, it would be much appreciated. 

P.S. I've searched all the Mexican pharmeceutical websites with no success.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pappabee

leegleze said:


> I know it's a long shot, but I wonder if anyone knows where the rheumatoid arthritis / cancer drug Methotrexate can be obtained anywhere in Mexico. It's called Ledertrexate here.
> 
> I lived near Puerto Vallarta for 10 years and always found it at the largest pharmacy here, 'Farmacia Guadalajara'. Then I went to Canada for three years and, when I came back, they said it wasn't produced any more. Whaaaat??? The 'customer service people' at the pharmacy are not the sharpest knives in the drawer, so I somehow figure they couldn't be bothered to find it for me. I remember, sometimes, it used to be ordered from a distributor in Mexico City if they didn't have it in stock. If anyone can shed some light on this, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> P.S. I've searched all the Mexican pharmeceutical websites with no success.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



My suggestion would be to contact the manufacture either in Canada or the US if you can't find the Mexican manufacture.

That is if it hasn't been removed due to some reason.:ranger:


----------



## joaquinx

I have no real answer, but thinking "What would I do?" Find an Oncologist, tell the doctor what you want and find out where you can buy it.


----------



## Guest

I think that this product was put out by Wyeth, which was bought out by Pfizer in 2009. The drug name in Spanish is "metotrexato". 

Your best information may come from a medical specialist here in Mexico. If Pfizer has discontinued marketing this medicine in MX, there may be an alternative equivalent.


----------



## DNP

Have you tried searching for Rheumatrx or Trexall?

Who prescribed it originally? Can you go back to or otherwise contact him/her either directly, or thorough your current physician?



leegleze said:


> I know it's a long shot, but I wonder if anyone knows where the rheumatoid arthritis / cancer drug Methotrexate can be obtained anywhere in Mexico. It's called Ledertrexate here.
> 
> I lived near Puerto Vallarta for 10 years and always found it at the largest pharmacy here, 'Farmacia Guadalajara'. Then I went to Canada for three years and, when I came back, they said it wasn't produced any more. Whaaaat??? The 'customer service people' at the pharmacy are not the sharpest knives in the drawer, so I somehow figure they couldn't be bothered to find it for me. I remember, sometimes, it used to be ordered from a distributor in Mexico City if they didn't have it in stock. If anyone can shed some light on this, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> P.S. I've searched all the Mexican pharmeceutical websites with no success.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## pcrial

You can purchase it online at the following link. It is possible you may need to have it shipped to an address in Mexico. There are some restrictions on some pharmacy items being shipped to the US or Canada. A friend in Mexico should be able to forward the item to you in Canada, if such restrictions apply.
Comprar Methotrexate (Metotrexato) online

Such an issue with, "we only ship to Mexico addresses", is overcome by having a friend receive the item then forward it to you. I've had to do this when I was told "we do not ship to Australia".


----------



## leegleze

Thanks so much for your efforts, folks! I suppose I should have mentioned that I need the Methotrexate injectable because the tablets make me very nauseous and tend to rip at my stomach. I will try to find an email address for wyeth/Pfizer. I know they have a plant in Mexico somewhere, so going directly to the source might be the best option.


----------



## maesonna

Check this web page—several brand names and drug manufacturers are listed.


----------

